# Never miss a Sunrise by Rastaban



## Zetikla (Jul 17, 2010)

It's one of the best comic that I've ever see and I really hope there will be a second part of this story.
What do you think about this comic?


----------



## Smelge (Jul 17, 2010)

I think that I am lazy and am not going to actively search it out when you could have quite easily posted a link, and also that it's suspicious that your one and only post is promoting a comic nobody has heard of. You know, if it's your comic you could just say so.


----------



## Zetikla (Jul 17, 2010)

It's not mine, it"s under the proprety of Rastaban
link:http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3213709/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3216728/
and so on..


----------



## Smelge (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh christ.

Where do I even start with this one.

First, the text is jarring, makes the whole thing look very amateur. It isn't hard to get a decent font, but he seems to have picked one straight from MSPaint. The author is very good with words though, it seems to mostly make sense with only a few incomprehensible sections. But then the issues start to arrive. The story seems to work at saying that there's a difference between humans, anthros and anthros that seem a bit more animal-like. As in the last lot are classed as pets more than people. Ok, I get that. This is not the problem. The problem is when the authors self-insert appears, naturally musclebound and apparently handsome, because it's so much better than what the reality would be.

Ok, so a Mary-sue is mostly forgiveable. It's not Shakespeare, here. But then the main character who has been identified as being treated like an animal suddenly meets up with the mary-sue and she seduces him. Then there's the scene in the lobby where the porter explains pets aren't allowed and Rastaban says all he sees is a beautiful young woman. So basically, what he is saying, and let me get this perfectly straight, is that it's perfectly fine to fuck a pet, as long as it's pretty? Then it devolves into sex and massive cocks and what amounts to an author-wank.

The art is wierdly sloppy for the female character and overuse of anime expressions on her ruins that entirely. However, the male dragon seems to have been drawn with care and attention to show off every single muscle to best advantage and even the dialogue lingers far too long on how good looking he is meant to be. There are a few humourous bits, not many but a few, and certainly not laugh-out-loud funny.

In brief, it's basically a porn comic, wrapped up with an overly long intro and centres around admiring the authors avatar more than anything. It could have been pretty good, the premise was interesting, but the self-insert and sexing ruins it.


----------



## Zetikla (Jul 17, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Oh christ.
> 
> Where do I even start with this one.
> 
> ...


Maybe,but i think the caracters are pretty good and it doesn't said that's it's ok to fuck a pet, she's not a pet, she's a dragon, IQ- master XD


----------



## Browder (Jul 17, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Oh christ.
> 
> Where do I even start with this one.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for summarizing. I was about to read it.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 17, 2010)

If the comic's audience isn't competent enough to even use proper grammar, finish a sentence and proceed with promoting said comic in a brainless manner, then I'm pretty much going to deem it shit without reading it.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 17, 2010)

Zetikla said:


> Maybe,but i think the caracters are pretty good and it doesn't said that's it's ok to fuck a pet, she's not a pet, she's a dragon, IQ- master XD


 
Ah yes, but the way it's handled, she might be a dragon and she might be just as intelligent as everyone else, but the general impression given is that creatures that walk on all fours and behave like animals are basically thought of as animals. You can't go out and say "here, this chimpanzee is just as intelligent as me, same basic genus, IT'S FUCKING TIME".

The characters...well. There is only one character and that's the female dragon. And she just goes from brood, instantly fall in love with author avatar, brood some more, contemplate unfairness of prejudice, fawn over author avatar, fuck author avatar. The other person isn't a character, it's an anthropomorphised variation on the author, but how the author wishes he could be. So doesn't count.

It really is just a big exercise in masturbation for the author.

And the sound effects during the sex scene are quite horrifying.



Browder said:


> Thanks for summarizing. I was about to read  it.


 
The comic isn't bad, in itself, it just has some odd undertones going on as well as authorwank. Oh, and the sex part. Because the author is absolutely fantastic at sex, but needs to prove it via a second-hand account.


----------



## Zetikla (Jul 17, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Ah yes, but the way it's handled, she might be a dragon and she might be just as intelligent as everyone else, but the general impression given is that creatures that walk on all fours and behave like animals are basically thought of as animals. You can't go out and say "here, this chimpanzee is just as intelligent as me, same basic genus, IT'S FUCKING TIME".
> 
> The characters...well. There is only one character and that's the female dragon. And she just goes from brood, instantly fall in love with author avatar, brood some more, contemplate unfairness of prejudice, fawn over author avatar, fuck author avatar. The other person isn't a character, it's an anthropomorphised variation on the author, but how the author wishes he could be. So doesn't count.
> 
> ...


 Ok, the sounds efects are the type " too much" but well, it's an interesting image of the author and a lot of people like this comic, don't forget that, even if it's quite strange some parts but well, we aren't the same, but at least, it's not the type hentai where everyone fuck everyone, i think it's a good point that it has a story, even if it's a little bit boring and confused and why can't be the author avatar  one of the main caracter of the comic? i don't think it's an exercise of masturbation, it's a little bit like a romantic-erotic story. but it's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 17, 2010)

Zetikla said:


> i don't think it's an exercise of masturbation, it's a little bit like a romantic-erotic story. but it's just my personal opinion.


 
No. It's a story of whatever type when it's two characters. When one of the characters is an author avatar, it gets a little creepy. When the whole point of the story is the secondary character getting moist over the authors avatar, that's when it becomes authorwank. It's basically his fuckdream, and every bit of compliment the girl gives to the authors character is just stroking his ego/penis that little bit more.


----------



## Zetikla (Jul 17, 2010)

Smelge said:


> No. It's a story of whatever type when it's two characters. When one of the characters is an author avatar, it gets a little creepy. When the whole point of the story is the secondary character getting moist over the authors avatar, that's when it becomes authorwank. It's basically his fuckdream, and every bit of compliment the girl gives to the authors character is just stroking his ego/penis that little bit more.


 were not the same, and i really don't mind this ego-pumping style.


----------



## Aden (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh look, another fuck comic with art that looks like it was inspired by Concession
christ


----------



## Shouden (Jul 17, 2010)

*rollseyes at furry community* picky bastards. if you think you can do better than fucking do it, otherwise shut up about it. it's not like anyone's forcing you to read it. i've said it once and i'll say it again; the furry community sure does bitch about EVERYTHING. which is probably why the rest of the world hates you so much.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Shouden said:


> the furry community sure does bitch about EVERYTHING.


You mean kind of like people do?



Shouden said:


> which is probably why the rest of the world hates you so much.


 wha?


----------



## Aden (Jul 17, 2010)

Shouden said:


> *rollseyes at furry community* picky bastards. if you think you can do better than fucking do it, otherwise shut up about it. it's not like anyone's forcing you to read it. i've said it once and i'll say it again; the furry community sure does bitch about EVERYTHING. which is probably why the rest of the world hates you so much.


 
I'm only bitching because it's transparent advertising


----------



## Smelge (Jul 17, 2010)

Shouden said:


> *rollseyes at furry community* picky bastards. if you think you can do better than fucking do it, otherwise shut up about it. it's not like anyone's forcing you to read it. i've said it once and i'll say it again; the furry community sure does bitch about EVERYTHING. which is probably why the rest of the world hates you so much.


 
Sorry? So just because I'm not currently drawing a comic, I don't have the right to review or criticise it? Which is what I have done, so shut your trap.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 17, 2010)

Shouden said:


> *rollseyes at furry community* picky bastards. if you think you can do better than fucking do it, otherwise shut up about it. it's not like anyone's forcing you to read it. i've said it once and i'll say it again; *the furry community sure does bitch about EVERYTHING*. which is probably why the rest of the world hates you so much.


 
lol, and what do you think you're doing right now? As far as I know, all that's been said about this comic so far is constructive criticism and neutral comments so you can take your persecution complex and find yourself another hugbox.

You're either a troll or a clueless moron. I place my bet on both.

Also, this comic is certainly not the worst I've seen but it's definitely not the best either. Just your average Concession look-alike with cheesy lines and a visibly very bland plot. It's innocent enough but I wouldn't read the whole thing. And yes, I do believe I could do better than that.



Zetikla said:


> It's one of the best comic that I've ever see and  I really hope there will be a second part of this story.
> What do  you think about this comic?



One of the best you've read? Really? You'd better be talking specifically about furry comics because it's so boring I could use it as a cheap soporific.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 17, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Also, this comic is certainly not the worst I've seen but it's definitely not the best either. Just your average Concession look-alike with cheesy lines and a visibly very bland plot. It's innocent enough but I wouldn't read the whole thing. And yes, I do believe I could do better than that.


 
Unfortunately, I believe that if I'm going to give criticism, I have to read it all.

Not too bad this time, other times it's just terrible.


----------



## Aden (Jul 17, 2010)

I tried to read it and oh god it's also a self-insertion comic
going no further


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 18, 2010)

Shouden said:


> *rollseyes at furry community* picky bastards. if you think you can do better than fucking do it, otherwise shut up about it. it's not like anyone's forcing you to read it. i've said it once and i'll say it again; the furry community sure does bitch about EVERYTHING. which is probably why the rest of the world hates you so much.


 
Workinonit my nigglet. Stay tuned September 20th.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 19, 2010)

Ak-Nolij said:


> Workinonit my nigglet. Stay tuned September 20th.


 
And I shall be there to pick it apart and criticise.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> And I shall be there to pick it apart and criticise.


 
YOU DAMN WELL BETTER. I ain't doin' this shit fo' free. >:[


----------



## bluefunction (Sep 9, 2012)

keep in mind zetikla asked for our opinion


----------



## Smelge (Sep 9, 2012)

bluefunction said:


> keep in mind zetikla asked for our opinion



Keep in mind that I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Teal (Sep 9, 2012)

bluefunction said:


> keep in mind zetikla asked for our opinion


 keep in mind this thread is OLD.


----------

